# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Shprehje e gabuar (MALOK).

## [A-SHKODRANI]

Pershendetje!
Po e hap kete teme per vet faktin se me vjen keq kur degjoj shpesh here qe ne shkodraneve na qujne maloke ne nje kohe qe Shkodra ka ken kryeqyteti i Shqiperise shume vite me pare dhe eshte djepi i kultures dhe i tradites.Populli shkodran eshte humoristik ,popull kavalier dhe mikprites.Po ca keni ju te Shqiperis se Mesme dhe te Jugut qe na thoni"MALOK"nga ju ka ardh ky mendim  dhe kjo shprehje e gabuar por besoj se edhe maloket jane vellezerit dhe motrat  tane shqipetar apo jo?
Une kam lexuar nje liber  ne te cilin ishte shkruar qe  :"Shume vite me para kur Shkodra ishte kryeqytetii Evropes ,Parisi ishte katuni me i humbun i asaj kohe".
Shpresoj qe mos te me keqkuptoni.
Ju falenderoj shume  dhe  gjithe te mirat!!!

--------------------
Jetoj ne emigrim,braktis qytetin tim,shume mall une per ty kam,dhe zemra ime qan.Valle a do kthehem prap tek ty?Po ato njerez qe me presin ,a do i shoh ma me  sy?
O Zot na ndihmo,
dhe  SHKODREN time shpejt ta shoh!



Me respekt ALEKSI :shkelje syri:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Pershendetje!
> Po e hap kete teme per vet faktin se me vjen keq kur degjoj shpesh here qe ne shkodraneve na qujne maloke ne nje kohe qe Shkodra ka ken kryeqyteti i Shqiperise shume vite me pare dhe eshte djepi i kultures dhe i tradites.Populli shkodran eshte humoristik ,popull kavalier dhe mikprites.Po ca keni ju te Shqiperis se Mesme dhe te Jugut qe na thoni"MALOK"nga ju ka ardh ky mendim  dhe kjo shprehje e gabuar por besoj se edhe maloket jane vellezerit dhe motrat  tane shqipetar apo jo?
> Une kam lexuar nje liber  ne te cilin ishte shkruar qe  :"Shume vite me para kur Shkodra ishte kryeqytetii Evropes ,Parisi ishte katuni me i humbun i asaj kohe".
> Shpresoj qe mos te me keqkuptoni.
> Ju falenderoj shume  dhe  gjithe te mirat!!!
> 
> --------------------
> Jetoj ne emigrim,braktis qytetin tim,shume mall une per ty kam,dhe zemra ime qan.Valle a do kthehem prap tek ty?Po ato njerez qe me presin ,a do i shoh ma me  sy?
> O Zot na ndihmo,
> ...


Grupo , pse te intereson shume se cfare mendojne te tjeret ?
Nivelin e nji njeriu nuk e percakton vendodhja e tij por personaliteti i tij !
Kjo per te cilen flet ti eshte racizem i pergjithesuar qe e perdorin ato qe nuk dijne te gjejne argumenta tjeter per tu ndjere superior ndaj teje !
Koha e pergjithesimit ka mbaru me mbarimin e prones se perbashket prandaj mos e vraj shume trurin te sjellesh argumenta qe terthorazi do te vertetojne inferioritetin tand ndaj fjales se nji injoranti !
Shnet e pare !

----------


## Hit`Em-Up

Aganints all odds fjale me vjend plako shum koment te mire i ke bere. Shnet e pare.

Dhe un jam i nejtit mendim me againts all odds .
Dikush qe thote ashtu ska ca argumeenti tjeter te perdori qe te duket superior.
Po kush e perdor ate shprehje shpesh here perfundon me thyrje nofuallash deri ne fraktura serioze.

----------


## Bërrnutsi

> shprehjet..malok..cecen..shpellar.. etj jane krijime te edvin Nanos..


Ja ke fut kot
Termi i fjales malok ka ekzistuar shume kohe me pare
Per mendimin tim shkodranet nese jane veriore dhe nese verioret ne i epitetojme te tille atehere eshte mese e kuptueshme perse kjo ndodh

----------


## Bërrnutsi

> E ca ka.rin don me thane ti me kete,qe e paskan merituar verioret nji term te tille?


Dua te them qe e kuptoj pse ky hapesi i temes ankohet pasi nese vertet i ka degjuar ato ka qene per shkak se shkodranet mendohen si veriore dhe kuptohet qe verioret epitetohen si maloke ne shume raste

----------


## Qerim

Eshte nje term qe etiketonte banoret e zones verio-lindore te vendit, pra Tropoje, Kukes, Peshkopia dhe zonat perreth.
Eshte nje zone qe ka karakteristika te vecanta dhe kane gjera te perbashketa me shume me shqiptaret e Kosoves dhe te Maqedonise se sa me ata te Shqiperise.

Me qe ka muhabeti, a keni pare shprehjet e fytyres se nje "verio-lindori" kur nxehet ? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ngadhnjyesi

"Malok" nuk do te thote Verior po njeri i trashe. Ne Tirane perdoret fjala "katnar" dhe ne Jug perdoret "fshatar" qe kane pak a shume te njejtin kuptim. Fjala "malok" eshte bere popullore tani nga dyndja e popullsise se Veriut ne Tirane, qe ne pergjithesi ka qene ne gjendje me te keqe ekonomike se pjesa tjeter e popullsise. 

E kuptoj pse Shkodranet ndihen keshtu por kurdo qe ka dyndje masive popullsie lindin paragjykime dhe me te njomin digjet edhe i thati. Me ka ndodhur qe ketu ne NYC, Kosovaret te me therrasin Grek kur u them qe jam me origjine nga Gjirokastra, po une thjesht buzeqesh dhe perpiqem te hamendesoj sa klase shkolle ka i shkreti.

Njerezit me pak tru ne koke e qe i njohin Shkodranet nuk do ti quanin kurre ata "maloke" po injoranteve u falet se aq dine. 

Une vete jam me origjine fshatare nga Kurveleshi dhe nusen e kam Shkodrane qytetare dhe me sa di une Shkodranet qytetare si gjithe qytetaret e vjeter  (Korcare, Gjirkoastrite, Tiranas) jane pakez fodulle kur vjen puna tek origjina e tyre dhe gjithmone e kane pare veten me larte se Shqiptaret e tjere. Sic duket tani historia po ben te veten. Gjithashtu dua te pyes Shkodranet se cfare emertimi u kane vene malesoreve qe kane zbritur nga Dukagjini tani ne Shkoder?

----------


## doni2005

> "Malok" nuk do te thote Verior po njeri i trashe. Ne Tirane perdoret fjala "katnar" dhe ne Jug perdoret "fshatar" qe kane pak a shume te njejtin kuptim. Fjala "malok" eshte bere popullore tani nga dyndja e popullsise se Veriut ne Tirane, qe ne pergjithesi ka qene ne gjendje me te keqe ekonomike se pjesa tjeter e popullsise. 
> 
> E kuptoj pse Shkodranet ndihen keshtu por kurdo qe ka dyndje masive popullsie lindin paragjykime dhe me te njomin digjet edhe i thati. Me ka ndodhur qe ketu ne NYC, Kosovaret te me therrasin Grek kur u them qe jam me origjine nga Gjirokastra, po une thjesht buzeqesh dhe perpiqem te hamendesoj sa klase shkolle ka i shkreti.
> 
> Njerezit me pak tru ne koke e qe i njohin Shkodranet nuk do ti quanin kurre ata "maloke" po injoranteve u falet se aq dine. 
> 
> Une vete jam me origjine fshatare nga Kurveleshi dhe nusen e kam Shkodrane qytetare dhe me sa di une Shkodranet qytetare si gjithe qytetaret e vjeter  (Korcare, Gjirkoastrite, Tiranas) jane pakez fodulle kur vjen puna tek origjina e tyre dhe gjithmone e kane pare veten me larte se Shqiptaret e tjere. Sic duket tani historia po ben te veten. Gjithashtu dua te pyes Shkodranet se cfare emertimi u kane vene malesoreve qe kane zbritur nga Dukagjini tani ne Shkoder?



ne malokt ne shkoder i kuptojm kur flasin.; Malokeve nuk i kalon nje fjali pa bere be. si pershembull: shazoten kjo asht toka jeme.per shnenua, e te tjera
Ne nuk kemi ndonje emertim te vecante por i therrasim emra si per shembull
dugagjinas,shaljan vendet nga vin

----------


## sLimShady

alekso mos u merzit se ca thone te tjeret shiko punen tate ti se mir  ke then shkodra ka qene djepi kultures  :buzeqeshje: 

Si eshte ajo shrehja nese nuk gaboj *Me ken shkodran te tana i ban*

----------


## Cobra1

Nje indivit ose disa persona ,me mentalitetet e tyre te gabuara ,ose me te shkoqur( Injorant) te pa Dije, te  pa  Shkolluar, Pa  Horizont ,pa Kultur,  e  tje... e tje... Nuk munde Vlersojn  kurr as ndoje dicka me te vogel dhe hajde te arrine te gjykojn ata per dicka qe juve po flisni ketu .

Shkodra eshte nje qytet shim i bukur un kam pasur fatin ta jetoja per pak koh ,kam jetuar me Shkodran  me kan lenur mbresa te mira kan kultur .

Kurr nuk me ka shkuar mendja te qe te shprehesha ne nje menyr te till sijuve po percaktoni (
(Malok)  Malsor ose Malsija  e Shqipris jemi shprehur shum gabim ku permendni Jugun e Shqipris, sepse pa dashje tregoni sesa eshte mentaliteti juaj Zotrinj. Me falni qju fola pak ashper ketu . nuk ebesoj se dikush munte menjanonte emrin eqytetit Shkoderes me fjalen Malok . Kulturen e tregon secili vetvet jo. Mos doni te thoni se Qytetet etjera te Shqiperis si pershembull, Kuksi Tropoja( Barjam.Curri),Dibra ,apo Librazdi  keto jan malok  sipas juve ?
dhe pa kultur si Juve Shkodranet  .apo deshet tna tregoni se jeni nga shkodra dhe eshte dicka evecant nga Rrethet  etjera  DHe Tirana  eshte kryeqitet NQOFTE SE NUK EDINI DHE VLORA  PER @28* @29 NTORIN ESHTE KRYEQYTET  SO si po ju duket  keshtu doni ta tregoni kulturen Zotrin me cfar ka qenur (babai ) 
Jo vellacko pergjithsin duhet ta lin menjan , fjalet jan indivite  keshtu qe ekot fare eshte kjo tem per mua, nqofte se ju mendoni dicka me teper me falni .
domethen Jugu eshte grek ?sipas ndonje Idjoti.
Julutem ktheni pergjigjeien nqofte se mundeni.

----------


## Albo

Mund te mesosh shume mbi nje njeri ne forum, prejardhjen e tij, shkallen e arsimimit dhe edukimit, nga fjalori qe perdor dhe nga mendimi qe shpreh dhe menyra se si e shpreh. Nese lexoni dike ne forum qe u drejtohet te tjereve me fjale si "malok", "katnar" e me the te thashe, mesoni shume per personin qe i leshon keto fjale.


*Malësi dhe malsorë*

Shqiptaret qe jetojne ne veri te Shqiperise e quajne vendin ku jetojne *Malësi* dhe veten *malsorë*. Malesia Shqiptare nuk perfshin vetem veriun e Shqiperise por edhe shqiptaret ne Mal te Zi, edhe Kosoven Perendimore. Malesia eshte vend i rrethuar nga male, kurse malsorët jane banoret qe jetojne ne Malësi. Malesi nuk ka vetem ne Veri te Shqiperise por ka edhe ne Shqiperine e Jugut edhe ne ate te Mesme pasi 2/3 e gjithe relievit shqiptar jane male. Qe do te thote, 2/3 e popullsise shqiptare jane me origjine malesore.


*Nga e ka origjinen fjala malok?*

Para se te hidhem tek origjina, duhet te kuptoni qe fjala "malok" eshte nje fjale percmuese dhe rraciste. Ata qe e nxjerrin nga goja ose e shkruajne ne faqet e ketij forumi jane ata qe une i quaj "shqiptare te vegjel" qe kujtojne se i rrisin vlerat vetes duke ulur dhe percmuar shqiptaret e viseve te tjera. Ne fakt ajo qe bejne eshte demaskimi i vetvetes dhe injorances se tyre te trasheguar qe e shesin per dije dhe "fryme moderne".

Termnin "malok" me per zemer e kane shtetasit shqiptar te minoritetit vllah, per shume arsye, por une do te rendit ato me kryesoret:

1. Jane vete malesore te zbritur nga malet Karpate te Rumanise per tiu afruar detit dhe per te siguruar buken e gojes si barinj dhe bujq ne familjet fisnike shqiptare. Duke ofenduar malesoret shqiptare, e largojne vemendjen nga origjina e tyre.

2. Vllehet kane nje urrejtje gjenetike ndaj shqiptareve qe jetojne ne Veri, pasi pakicat vllahe ne Veri te Shqiperise jane shfarosur ose persekutuar nga vendasit, pasi ne Veri te Shqiperise, ndryshe nga Jugu i Shqiperise, genjeshtra dhe mashtrimi, qe minoritaret vllehe i kane shume per zemer, ndeshkohen me vdekje ne Kanun, pasi cenojne nderin e shqiptarit.

3. Duke qene se minoritetet ne pergjithesi dhe minoriteti vllah ne vecanti u bene veglat kryesore te rregjimit komunist 50 vjecar, ardhja e demokracise dhe dalja ne skene e liderave politike nga veriu i Shqiperise, si Dr. Berisha apo Azem Hajdari, i shtuan edhe nje komponent politik urrejtjes se vlleheve kundrejt malsoreve.

Prandaj, Edvin Rama, Fatos Nano dhe 40% e KPD socialiste me kombesi jo-shqiptare, i perdorin pa teklif keto fjale si "malok", "cecen", "katnar" etj.  Ata qe kane gjak te pastert shqiptari dhe dy fara mend me shume ne koke nuk i perdorin keto fjale ne fjalorin e tyre.

Heren tjeter qe ti lexoni keto fjale ne forum te shkruajtura, do te keni nje ide se me ke keni te beni.

Albo

----------


## Albo

> Shkodra ka ken kryeqyteti i Shqiperise shume vite me pare dhe eshte djepi i kultures dhe i tradites.


Shkodra eshte nje qytet me histori, kulture dhe tradite, por nuk ka qene ndonjehere "kryeqyteti i Shqiperise". Shkodranet me te zhvilluar nga te gjitha veset kane mendjemadhesine, te cilet e ndajne edhe me korcaret. Mendjemadhesia e shkodraneve dhe korcareve eshte me nam dhe me duket se e trashegojne nga francezet, qe kane mbajtur te pushtuar si Korcen edhe Shkodren. Pra eshte mendjemadhesi alla-frenga.

Meqe e zure ne goje punen e kryeqytetit:

Tirana ka qene nje fshat ne Shqiperine e Mesme qe Mbreti Zog e beri kryeqytet. Sot, ata qe kane lindur ne Tirane ofendojne qytetaret e tjere shqiptare si "katnare" dhe e mbajne veten si "tironca', pasi nuk e njohin historine e Tiranes, fshatit te qelesheve, tumaneve dhe ferexheve. Shkodra nga ana e vete, nuk ia fali kurre mbretit Zog vendimin e tij per te bere Tiranen kryeqytet dhe jo shkodren, aqsa edhe sot e kesaj dite, shkodranet flasin me percmim per mbretin Zog edhe ne kete forum.

Arsyeja e vetme perse mbreti Zog beri Tiranen kryeqytet ishte vendodhja e saj ne Shqiperine e Mesdhe dhe afersia me tre portet kryesore ne vend, sidomos me ate te Durresit. Naim Frasheri, si kryeqytet te Shqiperise enderronte qe te behej Belshi ne Elbasan, qe eshte nje prej zonave me bukuri natyrore ne Shqiperi.

Albo

----------


## dodoni

Po ta shikojmë kuptimin e vërtetë të fjalës, kjo fjalë nuk dtth. asgjë të keqe. Njeri që jeton në male, pra malësor. Kjo nuk dtth. asgjë të keqe, bile shumë tek ne kanë mbiemra Maloku, Maliqi, Malasi, Malësori etj. etj e poashtu edhe emra të tillë. Kështu mbiemra e emra kanë edhe pjesëtarë të kombeve tjera. Malokë apo malësorë janë edhe shumica e gjermanëve, një pjesë e madhe e italo-veriorëve, një pjesë e mirë e francezëve etj. etj. Pra, nuk ka asgjë të keqe nga kjo fjalë apo emër sido që ta quajmë. 

Poashtu, edhe fjalët katundar apo fshatar. Këtu në Amerikë i thonë "country"  katundarëve apo fshatarëve dhe katundarët apo fshatarët (pra country people, që kanë lindur dhe janë rritur në qyteza të vogla e nëpër ferma e rançe), janë shumë krenarë që janë katundarë apo fshatarë. Katundar apo fshatar është edhe presidenti amerikan George Bush. Pra, kjo nuk dtth. asgjë të keqe. 

Por përdorimi i kësaj fjale (zakonisht nga katundarët apo malokët që sapo kanë filluar të mendojnë se nuk janë më katundarë apo malokë) me përçmim dhe përbuzje është shumë e keqe, shumë e pahijshme, dhe që shumë qartë dëshmon nivelin e ulët kulturor të përdoruesve në këtë mënyrë të kësaj fjale. 

Tung Tung

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk ka asgje te keqe nqs te thirin malok, tek ndoshta edhe do me bente krenar kjo. Babai im dhe me ate une i kemi renjet nga fshati dhe jam katundar, dhe mburem me kete.
Eshte e keqja dikund tjeter, kur ca qytetare sillen si njerezit qe as ne cepet e maleve nuk i has, e marrin guximin te thirrin te tjere me kinse fjale fyese.
Nejse, besoj se nuk duhet marre kaq tragjikisht nqs dikujt i kujtohet te te thote malok, me beso se ai eshte dyfish me malok se ti.  :shkelje syri: 

Tung

----------


## Labeati

> Shkodra eshte nje qytet me histori, kulture dhe tradite, por nuk ka qene ndonjehere "kryeqyteti i Shqiperise". Shkodranet me te zhvilluar nga te gjitha veset kane mendjemadhesine, te cilet e ndajne edhe me korcaret. Mendjemadhesia e shkodraneve dhe korcareve eshte me nam dhe me duket se e trashegojne nga francezet, qe kane mbajtur te pushtuar si Korcen edhe Shkodren. Pra eshte mendjemadhesi alla-frenga.


Shkodra nuk ka qene kurre e pushtuar nga trupat franceze. Ndoshta ke pare enderr apo te kane genjyer.

Shkodra gjate L1B ka qene nen austriaket qe nga 1914-1919, ne rast se e ke fjalen per KNK (Komisioni nderkombetar i kontrollit) i cili provizorisht u vendos ne qytet para e pas L1B ato kane qene trupa multi-nacionale dhe jo franceze. Per njefare kohe ka pase nje komandant francez "De Philips" por kjo ishte si puna e UNMIK ne Kosove, me rotacion. Kishte gjithashtu angleze etj.

Ne Shkoder nuk ka pase kurre influence franceze, as lidhje me Francen por tregtia asht ba me Trieste- Austri e Venedik (Itali).





> Arsyeja e vetme perse mbreti Zog beri Tiranen kryeqytet ishte vendodhja e saj ne Shqiperine e Mesdhe dhe afersia me tre portet kryesore ne vend


Nuk ishte Zogu qe e beri kryeqytet por Kong.Lushnjes me kryetar S.Delvinen. Zogut i interesonte edhe per arsye sigurie dhe afersie me Matin-Krujen.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Shkodra eshte nje qytet me histori, kulture dhe tradite, por nuk ka qene ndonjehere "kryeqyteti i Shqiperise". Shkodranet me te zhvilluar nga te gjitha veset kane mendjemadhesine, te cilet e ndajne edhe me korcaret. Mendjemadhesia e shkodraneve dhe korcareve eshte me nam dhe me duket se e trashegojne nga francezet, qe kane mbajtur te pushtuar si Korcen edhe Shkodren. Pra eshte mendjemadhesi alla-frenga.
> Albo


Nese flet ne baze te pervojave personale , atehere fare mire mund te them qe Permetaret jane arrogante  :shkelje syri: !
Nese flet ne baze te ndonje sondazhi , atehere nji korrigjim i vogel...nuk eshte mendjemadhesi por krenari ( shkodrane , jo franceze...ku e more francezen ti lol) !
Krenari qe i perkasin nje qyteti qe sipas historianeve ka nje vjetersi 2.400 vjecare...
te nje qyteti qe ishte Metropoli i Ballkanit dhe porta ku lidhej ky i fundit me Europen plake ! ( Kujtojme ketu Portin qe ka qene ne lumin e Bunes nga e cila behej tregetia mes Venedikut dhe Shkodres...e me rradhe )... 
te nje qyteti me tradite ne kulture qe e ruajti me fanatizem ( Kujtojme Bibloteken me te vjeter ne Ballkan Marin Barleti )....
te nje qyteti rilindas qe nxori njerez qe ngelen ne historine e Shqiperise si Fishta , Koliqi , Pashko Vasa , Migjeni ...etj etj...
te nje qyteti me shpirt demokratik qe historikisht eshte klasifikuar nga regjimi komunist si qytet reaksionar pasi aspironte demokracine dhe ishte kunder diktatures te cdo lloji ...
te nje qyteti qe i vuri i pari kazmen komunizmit ( kur te tjeret akoma kishin frike ta mendonin nje gje te tille...kujtojme hapat e para 11 Janar 1990 rrezohet busti i Stalinit , 13 Dhjetor 1990 rrezohet busti i Enver Hoxhes , Nentor 1990 hapen xhamia dhe kisha e pare ne Shqiperi , per te ardhur deri tek 2 Prilli te cilin e paguajti me gjak shkodranesh )
E te tjera vlera te Shkodres te cilat do duhej faqe e faqe per ti shkruar !

Tashi dikush quhet "Malok" per dy arsye...ose se jeton ne ndonje vend malor  , ose nuk ka kulture dhe edukate !
Shkodra ka lartesine ndaj nivelit te detit me te ulet se Tirana apo shumica e qyteteve te Shqiperise pasi shtrihet ne Ultesiren Perendimore dhe mali i vetem qe ka afer eshte Taraboshi...gjeografikisht as ky nuk quhet mal por koder pasi ka lartesine 900 m mbi nivelin e detit , pra versioni i pare bie !
Versioni i dyte mbi mungesen e kultures dhe edukates , besoj se s'ka nevoje per shume shpjegime perderisa Shkodra historikisht eshte quajtur si djepi i kultures !

Duke pare faktet qe na parashtrohen ketu , i bie qe te jete nje version i trete ketu...qe ato qe i quajne shkodranet maloke , jane per vehte jevgj nga kultura dhe dituria... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Bërrnutsi

> Nese flet ne baze te pervojave personale , atehere fare mire mund te them qe Permetaret jane arrogante !
> Nese flet ne baze te ndonje sondazhi , atehere nji korrigjim i vogel...nuk eshte mendjemadhesi por krenari ( shkodrane , jo franceze...ku e more francezen ti lol) !
> Krenari qe i perkasin nje qyteti qe sipas historianeve ka nje vjetersi 2.400 vjecare...
> te nje qyteti qe ishte Metropoli i Ballkanit dhe porta ku lidhej ky i fundit me Europen plake ! ( Kujtojme ketu Portin qe ka qene ne lumin e Bunes nga e cila behej tregetia mes Venedikut dhe Shkodres...e me rradhe )... 
> te nje qyteti me tradite ne kulture qe e ruajti me fanatizem ( Kujtojme Bibloteken me te vjeter ne Ballkan Marin Barleti )....
> te nje qyteti rilindas qe nxori njerez qe ngelen ne historine e Shqiperise si Fishta , Koliqi , Pashko Vasa , Migjeni ...etj etj...
> te nje qyteti me shpirt demokratik qe historikisht eshte klasifikuar nga regjimi komunist si qytet reaksionar pasi aspironte demokracine dhe ishte kunder diktatures te cdo lloji ...
> te nje qyteti qe i vuri i pari kazmen komunizmit ( kur te tjeret akoma kishin frike ta mendonin nje gje te tille...kujtojme hapat e para 11 Janar 1990 rrezohet busti i Stalinit , 13 Dhjetor 1990 rrezohet busti i Enver Hoxhes , Nentor 1990 hapen xhamia dhe kisha e pare ne Shqiperi , per te ardhur deri tek 2 Prilli te cilin e paguajti me gjak shkodranesh )
> E te tjera vlera te Shkodres te cilat do duhej faqe e faqe per ti shkruar !
> ...



1) Gjergj Fishta nuk eshte nga Shkodra 

2) Shkodra nuk ishte e para qe i dha kazmen komunizmit por Kavaja
Si argument per ta mbyllur gojen ke Lapidarin e Demokracise qe u ngrit ne Kavaje e jo ne Shkoder


Shkodra eshte nje nder qytetet me me tradite ne vendin tone qe ka dhene ne cdo fushe , ne kulture , sport ...etj,etj
Ata ndryshojne nga malesoret e tjere te veriut
Kane qene gjithmone me te ngritur e me te shkolluar
Termi i fjales "malok" sic e theksova ka te bej me te qenit ne Veri por gjithashtu ke shume malesore te viseve te tjera qe jetojne sot ne Shkoder

----------


## Bërrnutsi

> Tirana ka qene nje fshat ne Shqiperine e Mesme qe Mbreti Zog e beri kryeqytet. Sot, ata qe kane lindur ne Tirane ofendojne qytetaret e tjere shqiptare si "katnare" dhe e mbajne veten si "tironca', pasi nuk e njohin historine e Tiranes, fshatit te qelesheve, tumaneve dhe ferexheve.


Tirana u themelua ne fillimin e viteve 1600'
Dmth ka ekzistuar si qytet per afro 400 vjet
Nese ti e konsideron Tiranen fshat , atehere qytetet si Permeti e Tepelena na ishin lagje fshati
Tirana , ne lidhje me situaten urbanistike te Shqiperise ne ato kohera ishte nje qytet i thjeshte dhe tradicional ne Shqiperine e Mesme por jo fshat
Sahatin e ka gati 200 vjecar , po ashtu edhe xhamine
Duhet te jemi ne dijeni te faktit se ne kohen e osmanllinjve ,  qytetet formoheshin nga nje kulle sahati dhe nje xhami
Tirana nuk ben perjashtim me qytete si Berati , ose Kruja ose Vlora ne keto kohera
Ka patur nje siperfaqe te gjere toke , me pashallekun e saj
Ndoshta kishte nje popullate te vogel , gjithsesi ishte toke bujqesore dhe ka historine dhe traditen e saj qe nuk mund te mohohet
Kuptohet qe shumica e tironsave ne ket forum nuk jane tironsa por pasardhes te cobaneve dhe provincialeve nga cdo cep te Shqiperise dhe jam dakort me ty rreth kesaj e qesh ngahera kur degjoj keta bambu ne forum qe mburren se jane tironsa   :pa dhembe:  , por prape se prapi , Tirona ka qene qytet dhe me vlerat e saj si cdo qytet i thjeshte te asaj kohe.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> 1) Gjergj Fishta nuk eshte nga Shkodra 
> 
> 2) Shkodra nuk ishte e para qe i dha kazmen komunizmit por Kavaja
> Si argument per ta mbyllur gojen ke Lapidarin e Demokracise qe u ngrit ne Kavaje e jo ne Shkoder
> 
> 
> Shkodra eshte nje nder qytetet me me tradite ne vendin tone qe ka dhene ne cdo fushe , ne kulture , sport ...etj,etj
> Ata ndryshojne nga malesoret e tjere te veriut
> Kane qene gjithmone me te ngritur e me te shkolluar
> Termi i fjales "malok" sic e theksova ka te bej me te qenit ne Veri por gjithashtu ke shume malesore te viseve te tjera qe jetojne sot ne Shkoder


Rakkesh , nese Gjergj Fishta nuk eshte nga Shkodra , me thuaj ti se nga eshte...?!
E dyta , me thuaj se cfare ndodhi ne Kavaje per ti vene kazmen komunizmit ..?( pervec qe ja kane dhene voten historikisht deputetit te zones Berishes )
Merr vesh ti apo s'merr vesh...ketu po flas me data ! E mbaj mend ne nentor te 1990 kur u hap Kisha e pare ne Shqiperi , kishin ardhe shume kavajas per te marr pjese ne organizimin qe ne ate kohe quhej i paligjshem nga pushteti komunist por po ndodhte ne Shkoder jo ne Kavaje !
Sapo mbaroi viti 1989 dhe hyri 90 u rrezua busti i Stalinit qe ishte shkendija e para anti-komuniste ne Shqiperi dhe kjo ndodhi ne Shkoder jo ne Kavaje !
Lapidari i demokracise ne Kavaje ? Sa vet u vrane ne Kavaje ne kryengritje anti-komuniste...?
Me 2 Prill 1991 ne Shkoder u vrane 4 vet dhe u plagosen 54 te tjere , vetem se shkodranet po protestonin ndaj manipulimit te zgjedhjeve qe u be me 31 Mars 1991 ku fitoi me vjedhje votash PPSH !
Ne nderim te kesaj date , ne mes te Shkodres ( para ish komitetit te partise , u ngrit lapidari i demokracise...tashi e paskan tranferuar ne Kavaje ..?)

p.s Kujdes me keto termat 'mbyllje-gojese' grup.. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Labeati

> 1) Gjergj Fishta nuk eshte nga Shkodra 
> 
> 2) Shkodra nuk ishte e para qe i dha kazmen komunizmit por Kavaja
> Si argument per ta mbyllur gojen ke Lapidarin e Demokracise qe u ngrit ne Kavaje e jo ne Shkoder


1)At Gjergj Fishta u lind ne nje fshat te Zadrimes qe eshte fushe e nen-Shkodres (ndonese sot eshte perfshire ne rrethin e Lezhes). Qysh femije u fut ne shkollen franceskane dhe eshte prodhim 100% shkodran. Mbasi ne Shkoder ushkollua, mori edukaten, jetoi gjithe jeten, veproi dhe vdiq.
Prandej njihet si shkodran.

2)Demonstrata e pare anti-komuniste u zhvillua ne Shkoder me 14 janar 1990me qellim rrezimin e bustit te Stalinit. Per shkak te dyndjes se forcave te sigurimit dhe snajperave etj, si dhe arrestimit te organizatoreve, busti nuk mundi te rrezohej por demostrata u zhvillua.

Ne Kavaje demostrata nuk pati qellim politik te mirfillte. Ne se po na thuaj kush e organizoi dhe me cfare qellimi. Ajo qe dihet ishte se ne Kavaje plasi nje rremuje per shkak te nje ndeshje futbolli dhe populli u perlesh me sambistat, ku u vra nje i ri, dhe populli i Kavajes shpertheu ne revolte pa ndonje organizim te planifikuar si ne Shkoder ku 300 vete u burosen e torturuan dhe 10 organizaroret u liruan vetem me 1991.

Ne 4 nentor u sfidua regjimi duke u dhane meshe, me 11 nentor u hap kisha e pare ne Shqiperi e nji jave me vone edhe xhamia, ku besimi u legalizua me force me pjesmarrjen e gjithe popullit pa dallim besimi.

Mos harro se ne Shkoder ndodhi edhe 2 prilli 1991 i cili shkaktoi greven e pergjithshme dhe perseritjen e zgjedhjeve dhe jo Kavaja.

Vec kesaj ne Shkoder e malesite e saj jane organizuar rezistenca e Prel Calit me 1944, kryengritja e koplikut me 1945, kryengritja e Postrribes me 1946, antikomuniste.

Lapidari ne Kavaje u ndertua per ti mohuar rolin Shkodres nga kompleksi i inferioritetit qe kishin dhe kane liderat e politikes shqiptare qe vijne nga origjina te dyshimta.

----------

